# CK4010H Torque Specs



## Par4x4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find a list of torque specs for my CK4010H? The dealer told me I should check the front wheel studs and also the FEL mounting bolts after 10 hours. He didn't tell me what the torque should be. I'd like to get a list of all torque specs for my tractor if possible.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Get a service manual .
I got a service manual and parts manual for my tractor and zero turn.


----------

